# QAD Ultra Rest won't cock, is it broken? Adjustment?



## oldracerguy (Jun 24, 2011)

I was shooting this afternoon trying to get my new Hogg It dialed in and I have a arow kick to the right at 20 yards. I thought it was me. I went back to try and load another arrow and teh QAD Ultra will not stay up?? Out of about 20 tries to get it to stay up and cocked, it will do it about one time. I can feel the spot where it is supposed to catch and stay, but it just goes back down. Is there an adjustment or something or is it shot?

Thanks.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Shoot QAD an email. They were stellar with responding to me on two separate issues.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

oldracerguy said:


> I was shooting this afternoon trying to get my new Hogg It dialed in and I have a arow kick to the right at 20 yards. I thought it was me. I went back to try and load another arrow and teh QAD Ultra will not stay up?? Out of about 20 tries to get it to stay up and cocked, it will do it about one time. I can feel the spot where it is supposed to catch and stay, but it just goes back down. Is there an adjustment or something or is it shot?
> 
> Thanks.


qad has had problems in the past with the internal plastic gears wearing out. so i would contact qad and see if they will replace it. good luck


----------



## oldracerguy (Jun 24, 2011)

I sent a note to QAD. They already replied back and said to send it in and they will take care of it. They will send me a return authorization number. We will see what they find out. I will post the results. Happy Trails.....


----------

